# Halloween Zoom Horror Comic Drawing Art Class



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

sounds interesting  

too bad most here will be too busy to check out ... will it be recorded so that we can view it later?

amk


----------



## adrenalineshotscomics (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey Anna 

Thanks for this and hope that you are well. At the moment we don't have any plans to formally release the full show, but if things go well we may be back next year. 

Cheers 

Danny


----------

